# Monte Carlo not carpeting, growing small leaves.



## Piyathat (30 Jul 2020)

I was able to grow lushes mc carpeting previously then I took out the carpet & grow some new plants then decided mc was the best looking so decided to grow mc again.

However this time it doesn't carpet at all, it been 2 months and my mc grow tiny leaves and have black lining around the leaves. Note that I have replant the scape using the same substrate (6 months old ADA Amazonia with power sand)

What did I do wrong. My lighting is the same co2 is the same. Please see my before tank and now tank. What am I lacking? I dose Ada green brighty and iron and Mineral daily. (My stemplant are growing perfectly fine and very fast.. rotala hra, rotala green.






Current mc


----------



## Tom Raffield (30 Jul 2020)

Were the shrimp present when you planted the first MC? Could it be physical damage as opposed to problems growing? 

I only ask as my first MC was fairly decent and since then I added lots of amanos. In my recent rescape low tech tank I tried to grow a new MC carpet but the amanos are destroying it! They literally pull it out and eat the stuff starting with roots but also stripping leaves. I'm going to give up on MC this time and try something else. 

I know amanos are bigger than your shrimp so I can't really comment on their behaviour or 'taste' for MC!


----------

